# MagicJack = cheap overseas calls



## Serendipity2

For those from Europe [France, Germany and the United Kingdom] as well as Americans there is an alternative way to make cheap calls home, MagicJack.

Calls to the above European countries to fixed landlines is only $0.0220 per minute. Calls to the USA are FREE! Calls to AustralAsia and New Zealand are $0.0270 per minute. You have to have a MagicJack device and pay an advanced one year subscription fee but the total of those is only $39.95 including the device. You also need a high speed connection on your computer. The device plugs into a USB port on the PC and loads itself. Incoming calls can be answered if you're at your PC or they go into your e-mail account to return when you are able. To make calls to other than the USA you have to put money on your 'account' but you can make a LOT of calls to, say, Paris at $0.0220 per minute!

You can either plug your telephone into the back of the MagicJack or get a headset and plug into a USB port and away you go. You can be anywhere in the world but be able to make cheap or free calls to much of Europe [land lines only] or the USA [free] and will have your own, unique telephone number. 

There are other methods of calling home [or anywhere else] cheaply such as Skype but to be free it must be "peer to peer" or computer to computer. I'm sure there are some other strategies for Europeans, Aussies and Kiwis that I'm unaware of but MagicJack is cheap for many. I've been using one for about 3 years but have never used overseas.

Serendipity2


----------



## blue eyes

What you say is true if calling from Thailand.But if you use it to call Thailand it is 0.11 a minute,to Tawain it is 0.10 a minute,Phillppines it is 0.20 fixed 0.24 mobil,Vietnam it is 0.33 and to Aussie land it is 0.027 fixed and 0.20 mobile from the USA.


----------



## Serendipity2

blue eyes said:


> What you say is true if calling from Thailand.But if you use it to call Thailand it is 0.11 a minute,to Tawain it is 0.10 a minute,Phillppines it is 0.20 fixed 0.24 mobil,Vietnam it is 0.33 and to Aussie land it is 0.027 fixed and 0.20 mobile from the USA.



blue eyes,

You're right, I should have pointed that out. Local calls in Thailand should be made with a local cell phone - which I believe is far cheaper than your own landline. MagicJack is only to make calls as though you were IN the United States or making calls from the US to Europe, Argentina, Australia, New Zealand [landlines only] That said it IS perfect for the expat who wants to stay 'connected' even though overseas in Thailand or wherever. Of course, if one is talking "peer to peer" then Skype is the runaway best as it's free! Free is a price most of us can [barely] afford these days. 

Serendipity2


----------

